
Police asks Google for location data of all near crime scene - phrygian
https://www.fastcompany.com/40546112/police-are-asking-google-to-provide-user-data-for-all-people-near-crime-scenes
======
matthberg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16610088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16610088)
Previous discussion here.

In fact, the article cited in this article was the one posted previously. It's
much more thorough about what happened.

------
darkerside
This is really concerning to anyone who values privacy. Even if Google doesn't
comply here, this won't be the last request they get. Eventually there will be
an event where public opinion is in favor of Google releasing said data (like
the Florida school shooting), and it's hard to imagine this not becoming a
polarizing topic in the media.

------
onetimemanytime
IMO: If they have the data--and they do--eventually they will be forced to
release it.

if not for a run of the mill murder it will be done for a terrorist attack, a
child kidnapping or something similar. Judges will twist and bend the 4th
Amendment and once it's done for that case, it's fair game for all.

~~~
lostlogin
The portion of ‘terror’ attacks that authorities already suspected would occur
or had been warned might occur is more problematic. And that’s just the ones
we hear about. It seems that far too often authorities have the data and
struggle to use it. Hitting up companies with full legal fury once the horse
has bolted doesn’t help my cynicism.

